# What is this midget heifer worth?



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

She's a lowline angus/ dexter cross, and she's turning out significantly smaller than her half siblings. I estimate her height at shoulder to be about 30 inches and she's almost 11 months old. 


















We'd planned on eating her, but she's so small I wondered if she might be worth more to someone live.

Any ideas?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

oh, she is darling!! Yep....don't eat her. If she's friendly, you can easily get good money for her. lots of people like miniature animals. I don't know what she's worth though.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Oh heavens, I love her? where are you?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

seriously...where are you? I would love to buy her!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I want one!!!!

It reminds of the Jack in the box commerical....LOL

[youtube]5xXkmvrT_e8[/youtube]


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

She's worth about 25 bux,but out of the goodness of my heart,I'll give you 50. Seriously,I have no clue,but she's worth more alive than she would be in the freezer.Wish I had a herd like her.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

We are in central Missouri, about halfway between St. Louis and Kansas City.

She's not particularly tame, but she's not overly skittish either. She's sniffed my hand a few times. She could probably be tamed fairly easily, if one wanted to take the time. 

She's not registerable with either the Lowline or the Dexter people which is why I wasn't sure if she was worth much more than her meat or not. I suppose you could register her with one of those mini cattle agencies- she's certainly short enough!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You could always sell her and get enough to buy a regular size one for the freezer. > Marc


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I've got two others destined for the freezer this year. We didn't really need to butcher her anyway... just can't keep her. Our land is at it's carrying capacity as it is.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Maria,

I just arranged the sale of Bucky, the world's smallest bull. He's a Dexter/Shorthorn cross and stands 27" tall at 3 years old. We had some pretty good offers from rodeos and such, but bit the bullet and sold him to a petting zoo for $1500.00

It was more important to get him into a good home than to make a ton of money.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

wonder how far that is from Huntsville Alabama? have driven to St. Louis...decide what you want for her and maybe we can work something out... would really like to have her...not worried about registration, could care less about that...got a trailer, will travel she would be a perfect friend for my little Jersey milk cow and my pet steer Norman, could that face be any cuter? please don't put her in the freezer


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

> I just arranged the sale of Bucky, the world's smallest bull. He's a Dexter/Shorthorn cross and stands 27" tall at 3 years old.


I don't buy that for a minute. There is no way that a healthy Dexter/Shorthorn cross will be that small.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Patrick, a lot of us have followed Bucky since he was born, he's legit and healthy, just a crop out from some very small Dexter genes. I think he's verified with the Guneiss(sp) book of world records


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I just wonder if the bull is 27 inches. How tall is the goat with horns at his chest


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Got a link to Guinness book of re cords


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

copperhead46 said:


> I think he's verified with the Guneiss(sp) book of world records


Cant find anything. 

Shortest cow is in India she is 30"


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Why I asked that's all I could find


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Bucky's not in the book. He was submitted to them when he was a year old and measured 22 inches. They certified that he was the smallest bull ever submitted at that time. They sent a packet of papers to be filled out by a certified veterinarian.

For whatever reason, the owners never filled out and returned the papers. 

Bucky grew to 23" then hit a growth spurt and measured 27" when he was 3 years old. He's 39 months now.

The goats are mostly nigerian dwarf dairy goats. Small.

At one time there was a 27" cow in Canada. She was a Zebu. Bucky is still the smallest bull.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

looks good for the shorty coming to live with me


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Congratulations!

I hope you enjoy her. I'm glad she has found a home.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

If not, my parents are in Millersburg. I would arrange for them to take her, and then transport her to our place here in Florida! No kidding.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Small cattle have a definite market and niche.
So, what do you think of my little bull and what he's worth? He's not for sale though.
He was born a year ago in March and is 29" at the hip. He's 7/8 Highland, 1/8 Dexter. 
The black steer in one of the photos was born mid-August and is out of a 35" 2.5 year old Dexter cow and a small Jersey bull.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

A couple more photos....we have a black one just like him out of the same sire and a different dam.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

It a baby chewbacca!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

well looks good for the little shorty coming here, still trying to work out logistics to pick her up either myself or arrangements, heavyrebel do your folks have a transport company they use?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I should go measure our mini. I just sold our mini highlander bull for 800$. He is a year old and not much taller than my goats. I will measure tomorrow.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh that is so cool farmgirl6....this board is like a cow dating service! LOL! This board connects cow lovers to single cows....good thing they don't charge a dating fee!! LOL!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

allenslabs said:


> Oh that is so cool farmgirl6....this board is like a cow dating service! LOL! This board connects cow lovers to single cows....good thing they don't charge a dating fee!! LOL!


so true...my hubby will kill me, but what the heck, I have bigger goats


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

myersfarm said:


> I just wonder if the bull is 27 inches. How tall is the goat with horns at his chest


hmm, unless the gentleman feeding him is a tall guy, and he does not look like it (I am 5.8 and have a 34" inseam but my legs are hideously long, my hubby is 5.10 with a 32" inseam and if you judge how far below the mans waistline he is leaning over, would say 27 inches about right


----------

